# Sweet rib sauce



## sheepdog (Aug 5, 2008)

Tony Romas BBQ joint has a sauce Carolina Honey for its ribs.  I was wondering if anyone has a recipe that is similiar to this one.


----------



## buckeye024 (Aug 5, 2008)

You can buy that Toma Roma's sauce at grocery stores...

Or you can get it here too: http://www.amazon.com/Tony-Barbecue-.../dp/B000KK1CWK


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't, but you might try this link:

http://www.cookingcache.com/dips/ton...shtml?rdid=rc1


----------



## mikeh (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a place that has all sorts of good looking sauces.  I think it has some Tony Roma ones on it.

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm

mike


----------



## cbucher (Aug 10, 2008)

I modified Jeffs sauce the other day. Added some some honey and backed out some pepper. Came out real nice.


----------



## tn_bbq (Aug 10, 2008)

I simply take a store brand sauce and mix in a bit of honey & BBQ rub.  Sometimes I'll also add a bit of cider vinegar, when I'm in the mood for a little more twangy sauce.

I tried making my own sauce before.  After spending about $20, I ended up with about a half gallon and didn't care for it very much.  I've had some GREAT homemade sauces, but I'm one of those folks that prefers to take a sauce and doctor it up a bit.


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2008)

In the restaurant I used Open Pit BBQ Sauce and added brown sugar and pineapple pieces with the juice.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you folks.  Going to smoke some ribs soon to try out.


----------



## krusher (Aug 12, 2008)

her ya go

http://www.cookingcache.com/dips/ton...shtml?rdid=rc1


----------

